# Show Us Your,.....Strophurus Species



## Smithers (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll start,


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Brett, looking good.
I'll pop my usual pics up


----------



## Smithers (Sep 3, 2011)

Was hoping you would Thanks for the text 

Can I ask,...What your thought son the first animal the light one of all? M/F??


----------



## CHEWY (Sep 3, 2011)

Just wow guys.
I am slowly getting more and more into gex. I've got amyae as I love the larger species, but these are some stunning animals.

JD


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 3, 2011)

I love the last pic of yours Smithers, I reckon it would have made a great addition to the APS calendar


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 3, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Was hoping you would Thanks for the text
> 
> Can I ask,...What your thought son the first animal the light one of all? M/F??


 
No prob, looks female from that angle.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Josh n Chris


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 3, 2011)

Stunning geckos and gorgeous photos.


----------



## Rocket (Sep 3, 2011)

A female reticulated Strophurus williamsi I used to own.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice pics Rocket, the williamsi are highly underrated imo


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 3, 2011)

mine...


----------



## Smithers (Sep 3, 2011)

Pretty little critter Rocket, How many of these are in the hobby? and what else is available that's not known to well if one was interested in something different? Are Pulcher in collections?

Nice Red-Ink loven that 2nd pic


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 3, 2011)

There are actually more williamsi around that one might think, I know Danny Brown has bred them each season for the last few years (that I know of)


----------



## Rocket (Sep 3, 2011)

The Strophurus williamsi are held by a number of people. It's not that they're a rare or hard to find species, it's just they're underrated and not very popular (like Goldmember said), thus not flashed about and shown off, giving the impression that their numbers are low in captivity. I have considered getting back into them as I know the person with that pictured female but for now, I have enough on my plate.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for your input mate.


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 4, 2011)

here is a couple of older ones will take more soon


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 4, 2011)

Heres one Brett


----------



## Smithers (Sep 4, 2011)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 4, 2011)

Glad you like these are the only Strophurus Species I have might have to look into some more soon


----------



## Smithers (Sep 4, 2011)

I have been feeding my Ciliaris (Spinytails) around 5ish and they wait till the crix come up the sticks.....well the other night I fed them at 9pm with just the black light on and soon as the crix hit the floor all four gex dropped out the tops like paratroopers it was mad to watch. you live n learn, late night feeding from now on.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 4, 2011)

Interesting I have some repti one moonlight tubes for night time but the geckos still seem to hide away do you just use a plain black light?


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah I only feed at night, Brett. They're at their best then 

Need to get myself some _​S.__taenicauda_


----------



## Smithers (Sep 4, 2011)

Just a 100w black yeah,.....I think mine have gotten used to me as they are in the lounge with tv music and me all day so myabe that's why mine were not so bashful. 

Sam it was so kool im going to try and video it but the camera I used is pretty grainy in good light so we'll see. I have uploaded another vid of youtube if anyones interested click here 

Goldens arriving next weekend 

Does anyone know of S.Elderi in the hobby?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 4, 2011)

Smithers said:


> I have been feeding my Ciliaris (Spinytails) around 5ish and they wait till the crix come up the sticks.....well the other night I fed them at 9pm with just the black light on and soon as the crix hit the floor all four gex dropped out the tops like paratroopers it was mad to watch. you live n learn, late night feeding from now on.


LOL I love it when mine do that, occasionally they will even throw in a commando roll when they hit the ground, gecko in mouth.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 4, 2011)

So true Josh, Im super amazed at how much like a steel spring trap they are towards their feeding items, as you say throw themselves O-O and 99.8% on the money and nail it hey 

Im really excited to see how big they get, mine I thought were going well till I saw this kid in youtube with this thing half his hand in size....so the Exo 60x45x60 will look good with a quad of 2 confirmed pairs (Thanks Chris AUSGECKO) I don't really want them to breed this their first season so will try n think of how to separate them. 

Thanks for you input guys, these are very underated anyone know of S.Elderi??


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, they get a decent size on them.

The colour on Chris' adults were incredible and his husbandry + service is second to none, so I'm glad I got my first ones off him.

As for _S.elderi_, I don't know of any one who currently keeps/breeds them. However, they definitely wouldn't be cheap. There was a trio for sale about a year and a half ago on RDU but with no price tag, just EOI.

There's also a funny thread on here somewhere regarding 3x apparent _elderi_ to be given away in a DECC ballot. Turned out it was 3x _O.tryoni_ lol -- look for a thread called 'Free Jewelled Geckos' or something


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 4, 2011)

_S. elderi_ are around but they are quite difficult to breed, they behave more like nephs than strophs from what i've been told by the person that has them. They are quite a small gex and quite spectacular in the flesh.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok thank you once again for the input guys, how much smaller at adult are the Goldens to the Spiny Ciliaris?

Agree Sam, Can't fault Chris on Animals,Service,Advice,Anything damn nice bloke too.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, shucks I'm blushing.....

Them elderi last year went for 3k the pair which was cheap, usually they go for around 2k each, I'm kicking myself for not grabbing them when I had the opportunity.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll chime in and kick you as well damn it,....lol


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 4, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Ok thank you once again for the input guys, how much smaller at adult are the Goldens to the Spiny Ciliaris?
> 
> Agree Sam, Can't fault Chris on Animals,Service,Advice,Anything damn nice bloke too.


My Goldens and Spinys are probably the same length but the Spinys are much more robust


----------



## Smithers (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Josh good to know


----------



## timmy82 (Sep 5, 2011)

heres some of mine


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't keep them, but what about a few wild pictures?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 6, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> I don't keep them, but what about a few wild pictures?


 
I for one would love to see some pics of wild animals.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 6, 2011)

I've only got pics of two wild strophurus species, two secs while I find them From Chinchilla/Miles is the Golden tail Karratha is the Jeans striped. I know it's not in its natural habitat but that rock was where I found it taking shelter under a shade bag in the trench


----------



## Smithers (Sep 7, 2011)

Loven that slightly heavier black on the Golden. Great pics Jedi thanks for posting, Get my pair this weekend, woot


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 7, 2011)

Great pics Jedi... that Jeans striped is just phenomenal, one animal that you don't see too often popping up in pics.


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow jedi, that jeans stripe is incredible.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 7, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Loven that slightly heavier black on the Golden. Great pics Jedi thanks for posting, Get my pair this weekend, woot



You may get lucky on the heavier black that you like (fingers crossed)... that's daddy in the second pic I put up.


----------



## Laghairt (Sep 7, 2011)

What are the ciliaris like as captives? I like gex but I'm so busy these days I 'm not really interested in keeping anything I never see (pretty much all Nephrurus). Are these guys just as secretive as the knob tails?


----------



## Smithers (Sep 7, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> You may get lucky on the heavier black that you like (fingers crossed)... that's daddy in the second pic I put up.



That's good to know, Can't wait to pick them up  

Thanks for your help, Be warned people pics to follow hehe.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 7, 2011)

Rondo said:


> What are the ciliaris like as captives? I like gex but I'm so busy these days I 'm not really interested in keeping anything I never see (pretty much all Nephrurus). Are these guys just as secretive as the knob tails?



They're not shy at all, at least the golden tails aren't (and I'd assume the _ciliaris_ are the same). They will happily sit in plain view under lights all day like a display. Plus they turn into absolute demons when you throw food in there. Mine dive down from branches like missiles straight on top on crickets...


----------



## Laghairt (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds good, I'll have to pick some up this season. Like I said there are plenty of thinks I like about geckos and these guys sound a lot more interesting to watch than most knobtails.




Red-Ink said:


> They're not shy at all, at least the golden tails aren't (and I'd assume the _ciliaris_ are the same). They will happily sit in plain view under lights all day like a display. Plus they turn into absolute demons when you throw food in there. Mine dive down from branches like missiles straight on top on crickets...


----------



## Smithers (Sep 7, 2011)

Rondo said:


> What are the ciliaris like as captives? I like gex but I'm so busy these days I 'm not really interested in keeping anything I never see (pretty much all Nephrurus). Are these guys just as secretive as the knob tails?



These fella's sit out in the open all day on a branch eg: pic

I feed these by tweezers and they took the woodies first go, shot out the leaves, slammed the bug and crunched it down in front of me,...I only did this as I didn't want an escapee,...mine are in the lounge and i walk past the tank all day they still sit there. At night under a black light they drop out and feed on the ground funny little hunters but always on target. Spray them twice a day gets the humidity up helps shedding. Plus they drink off the glass walls. Basking spot around 34c with branches twigs vine so they can regulate. Compact UV 5 8hours a day. Get to a healthy sized gecko. 90mmm svl


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 7, 2011)

As R-I said, they (my _S.__ciliaris_) sit in plain view all day and night.

They're definitely nothing like the Neph. species.


----------



## Laghairt (Sep 7, 2011)

Great thanks guys, looks like I've been missing out by not keeping them.


----------



## scratchy (Sep 7, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> _S. elderi_ are around but they are quite difficult to breed, they behave more like nephs than strophs from what i've been told by the person that has them. They are quite a small gex and quite spectacular in the flesh.


They behave very differently to knob tails. They are active during the day and don't burrow. Behaviour wise , they seem to be a cross between diplo's and stroph's. They are eager breeders once they are happy with there enclosure setup.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 11, 2011)

I thought Id post some new pics, sorry about the bad quality, I only have a very cheap camera.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 12, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Loven that slightly heavier black on the Golden. Great pics Jedi thanks for posting, Get my pair this weekend, woot


 


Red-Ink said:


> Great pics Jedi... that Jeans striped is just phenomenal, one animal that you don't see too often popping up in pics.


 


SamNabz said:


> Wow jedi, that jeans stripe is incredible.



Thanks guys,

I'm with you on the darker Golden tailed Smithers, I reckon they look phenomenal and the contrast between the gold is fantastic.

I've got a few more pics of the various Jeans striped floating around, just a matter of sorting through my hard drive and finding them.


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Sep 12, 2011)

how much are spiny tails worth?


----------



## Smithers (Sep 12, 2011)

LIZARDZ_11 said:


> how much are spiny tails worth?



Hey there, if you go to the search function (top right of screen) and type in Spiny-tail and look in the ones that have for sale next to them you'll find out the latest prices


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Sep 12, 2011)

amazing amazon sold one for 50$ ? though they would be worth maore then that.?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 12, 2011)

LIZARDZ_11 said:


> amazing amazon sold one for 50$ ? though they would be worth maore then that.?


They normally go for $100-$120 each as hatchies
Sometimes you will find them cheaper but its normally just for a quick sale


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 25, 2011)

Sub-adult female


----------



## Trench (Oct 25, 2011)

awsome gecks every one   
the thing I like most about these gecks is their eyes 

is jeans striped in captivity?


----------



## Australis (Oct 25, 2011)

White eyed


----------



## jedi_339 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow, they're amazing australis


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 11, 2011)

Couple of this seasons hatchies:


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 11, 2011)

loving the golden tail pics !!!


----------



## Smithers (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking good mate, many more to follow this yr?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 11, 2011)

Any other Strophurus species? no, but I have plenty of Golden-tail and a few Spiny-tailed eggs cooking 

I have been hoping for a GT with gold running up its back to keep as a holdback, I cant wait to see how this one turns out


----------



## Smithers (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't see that to often, well done Josh. please keep us updated on that one. Anything out of the oven soon?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 21, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Don't see that to often, well done Josh. please keep us updated on that one. Anything out of the oven soon?



Thanks mate,
I should have some Broad-tails, Dtellas, Netteds, Fat-tailed marms and more GT's and Spiny-tails all hatch by xmas, fingers crossed!!!!

Cheers Josh


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 24, 2011)

My pair!!!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2011)

An updated pic of the little guy I posted earlier


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 1, 2011)

A lot of gold on that little one, Josh.

Will be interesting to see how s/he turns out!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 9, 2011)

I was checking out this girl earlier and the cheeky bugger flipped me the bird!!! lol






The little one just shed so I thought I would post another pic


----------



## Kitah (Dec 11, 2011)

That goldentail looks awesome Geckoman!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Kitah


----------



## bullfrog (Dec 12, 2011)

wow josh they are stunning, hopefully they are a pair. just think wat the offspring would be like if they were.


----------



## Fang101 (Dec 27, 2011)

Saw this Strophurus Ciliaris last night in a tree and took a few pics.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice specimen Fang and good pics. Kool eyes.


----------



## Fang101 (Dec 27, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Nice specimen Fang and good pics. Kool eyes.




Thanks, I though it was a very nice specimen too and it had a good size. I'd like to get some more pics of it though, with a better background.


----------



## Fang101 (Feb 16, 2012)

Strophurus Sp. by Fang101, on Flickr




Strophurus Sp. by Fang101, on Flickr




Strophurus Sp. by Fang101, on Flickr


----------

